# Egnater Tweaker 40 and 88



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

GAS ATTACK SO BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD

YouTube - LA Amp Show 2010 - Egnater Tweaker 40 & 88 walk-thru

40w tweaker and 88w tweaker with 2 channels
Steve at Act 1 said he might have some a few months into the new year
$599 USD estimated price point for the 40watt it said in that video!!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Found a better video with some sounds!

YouTube - LA Amp Show '10 - Egnater Tweaker 40 Demo


----------

